# New UD Summer 2011 Palette featuring a WOC!



## MAChostage (Mar 28, 2011)

Ok, so I know we have a UD thread, but I just wanted to mention here that their new Summer 2011 Palette features a WOC rocking a 'fro in the ad!  We haven't seen a WOC in a UD ad since... I can't even remember, it's been so long.  I'm just excited, that's all!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














*(Images courtesy Temptalia)*


----------



## Lovey99 (Mar 28, 2011)

I did a double take when I saw it the other day.... It is lovely!


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Mar 28, 2011)

OMG! She's beautiful!! I've never seen UD feature a WOC in any of their ads, so I'm excited as well!


----------



## afulton (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow...the eyeshadow palette is cute. I love the hot pink color.


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 29, 2011)

^^ Yeah, that's Woodstock.  I bought it when it first came out last year.  I still have YET to wear it.  It intimidates me somewhat, LOL!


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 29, 2011)

They had a WOC on their website main page maybe two years ago.  I forget which products were being promoted at the time, but that was the first and only time I've ever seen a WOC featured in a UD ad.




UrbanSweetheart said:


> OMG! She's beautiful!! I've never seen UD feature a WOC in any of their ads, so I'm excited as well!


----------



## 2browneyes (Mar 30, 2011)

I love the eyes on the model on their homepage....that blue color is FIERCE!


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah, you're right, they score another point with the model in that Spring 2011 pic!  Wonder if that's the eyepencil in Electric?



2browneyes said:


> I love the eyes on the model on their homepage....that blue color is FIERCE!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 30, 2011)

Woooooooo!

  	The promo and the palette are both gorgeous!


----------



## mekaboo (Apr 1, 2011)

I will be purchasing...


----------



## MAChostage (Apr 1, 2011)

^^ Do let us know what you think of it!  I can't justify buying it, since I've got all the colors except the brand new one (Verve).


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Apr 3, 2011)

I didn't know that! I wish I would've been into UD 2 years ago


----------



## 2browneyes (Apr 4, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing.  Probably so...


----------



## Face2Mac (Apr 5, 2011)

The packaging is the one of the main reasons I will be buying this plus $32 is not bad for a whole kit, e/s, lipgloss and eyepencil. I mean that is a steal.


----------



## sss215 (Apr 5, 2011)

Face2Mac said:


> The packaging is the one of the main reasons I will be buying this plus $32 is not bad for a whole kit, e/s, lipgloss and eyepencil. I mean that is a steal.



 	I agree.   Plus for me, I love to rollerskate and it will be my first UD palette.  I like the UD palettes, but never felt the need to commit to all the colors at once.  None of the individual colors were have to haves for me since I have lots of MAC shadows.  I hear they are good, but nothing has caught my eye like this one.   The color woodstock is a great pink, and I like getting a few neutrals. Wasn't really into the Naked palette.


----------



## 2browneyes (Apr 6, 2011)

^ I agree with you.  This will be my first UD palette....Pretty excited about this one


----------



## 2browneyes (Apr 13, 2011)

This palette is on the UD site now


----------



## DJ_Roxas (Apr 13, 2011)

MAChostage said:


> Ok, so I know we have a UD thread, but I just wanted to mention here that their new Summer 2011 Palette features a WOC rocking a 'fro in the ad!  We haven't seen a WOC in a UD ad since... I can't even remember, it's been so long.  I'm just excited, that's all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I really want that palette. I like the colors in this one, it just's the eyeliner that I might not use. But I would like to know what color is that eyeliner called?


----------



## 2browneyes (Apr 13, 2011)

^ It looks like Bourbon to me.


----------



## 2browneyes (Apr 13, 2011)

UD site says it's Whiskey.


----------



## DJ_Roxas (Apr 13, 2011)

2browneyes said:


> UD site says it's Whiskey.


 	Oh okay, thanks for the info. I'm not a big fan of Whiskey eyeliner because dark brown eyeliners don't show up on my waterline too well. Do you think using UD 24/7 pencil in Zero be too harsh for a palette like this?


----------



## 2browneyes (Apr 13, 2011)

I don't think so.....Zero to the waterline should be good with this palette.


----------



## DJ_Roxas (Apr 13, 2011)

2browneyes said:


> I don't think so.....Zero to the waterline should be good with this palette.


 
	I see, I think the palette should've came with two liners in my opinion.


----------



## 2browneyes (Apr 13, 2011)

That would have been cool. That way one could alternate liners. I think either one- Whiskey or Zero will look good. Just kinda depends on personal preference.


----------



## DJ_Roxas (Apr 13, 2011)

2browneyes said:


> That would have been cool. That way one could alternate liners. I think either one- Whiskey or Zero will look good. Just kinda depends on personal preference.


 
	That is true I wouldn't mind Whiskey being a liner if it showed up on me better for a daytime look. But Zero would be great for a nighttime liner. In my opinion.


----------



## 2browneyes (Apr 13, 2011)

^ I agree


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 13, 2011)

UD had a black model on their homepage when the creme blushes came out a month or so ago. This palette looks nice, but I have these colors. That's the problem with hoarding so much.


----------



## 2browneyes (Apr 14, 2011)

^ LOL  That's true Shontay.  When you have a huge stash, it's kinda difficult to find something that you don't have....which makes it a lil more difficult to justify buying more. But that doesn't really stop us junkies now does it?  smh


----------



## sss215 (Apr 15, 2011)

Got one!!!   I really think the lighter colors are going to look great in the inner eye.

  	I like that a WOC is the model on it, but I love the photo of the rollerskates & legwarmers even more.  I love rollerskating & legwarmers.   Totally reminds me of my elementary school's  skating parties in the late 80's

  	This palette is a beautiful wedding palette.  I have a friend getting one to wear for the wedding she is in.


----------



## 2browneyes (Apr 16, 2011)

i ordered mine yesterday. cant wait to get it


----------



## 2browneyes (Apr 19, 2011)

Just got this baby in the mail.  Can't wait to get home and play with it


----------



## sss215 (Apr 19, 2011)

Sephora is shipping those items super fast!  I received my items already and without paying extra for shipping


----------



## honybr (Apr 20, 2011)

sss215 - you know I'm going to need swatches and a full review.


----------

